# 3 actuators in 2 days



## rooferdave (Jan 23, 2010)

lost 4x4 on Monday put it in shop and they said actuator ($400) also t-case bushing was shot as they did not change that when they rebuilt the t-case 2 snows ago (100)

anyhow I get it out and it lasts 12 hours and again lose 4x4 bring it back and actuator again. they replace and this one goes while in the shop, the 4th one is in and they tell me 
there is a wire on the actuator circuit that has loaded the circuit up to 30 amps where it should be 5 amps and the actator is the weak link, now it is in at $90/hour till they find the prob or no warrenty on the actuator (fair enough) how many hours is unknown. Any one here have any ideas?

Details....

2003 2500HD 6 litre, extend cab 9 ft western straight blade, unimount brake control for trailer, everthing else is factory inc radio

plow was acting up for last while wiggling 9/12 pin plug solved it as well as frequent cleaning, first actuator wentapprox 6 hrs before main plow prob occured.

Plow problem, stopped working and found joystick fuse blown, replaced the 5 amp with only fuse I had (20 amp) on way to next site I heard plow motor running and when I go out the 2 pin connection was melted and when I unplugged it (consistency of plastercine) disintergrated.

As I started dissconnecting plow to get t-case looked at, the 12 pin plow side and there was a small flame, put it out and unplugged

get the truck out of shop at 7 p.m. and now have to get plow working, keeping in mind I have a major snow starting any minute here in Toronto, I cut the melted plug off truck split the neg/pos sides and connect them with battery teminal connectors and isolate frpm frame with zip ties and a piece of one of my signs to the plastic grill. I now hard wire plow.

My plow side 9 in is too fried to use so I decide to hardwire and when I start to check wire colors before cutting I find that after 3 seasons my blade is a 9 pin and the truck is a 12 pin!! (explains some light mysteries the repair shop could no solve)

I have a spare 12 pin plow so I hook it up and no left movement, run a bunch of tests on s2 etc drop the back up blade and install the burnt 9 footer and start to hardwire, cut 2 wires on the truckside I think are for left and same problem (no left)(more time I do not have as snow has start for an hour now) idiot should have checked joystick first . yep it is done, thank fully I have a spare joystick Drop my 9 foot blade and install the 8 ft back , solder 2 wires up which I cut off the newly dicovered 12 pin truck, at last I am back on the road, 

sorry for all the detail but I want you all to have the story as the more info the better I think

what could be killing the actuator? Or am I getting snowed?

p.s .they also changed my front diff for the first 4x4 issue, (banging) and when that did not fix they changed the t case and my woes started


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Sorry to hear about all your problems. You might have melted your wiring somewhere and now it is shorting out.


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

rooferdave;1014823 said:


> lost 4x4 on Monday put it in shop and they said actuator ($400) also t-case bushing was shot as they did not change that when they rebuilt the t-case 2 snows ago (100)
> 
> anyhow I get it out and it lasts 12 hours and again lose 4x4 bring it back and actuator again. they replace and this one goes while in the shop, the 4th one is in and they tell me
> there is a wire on the actuator circuit that has loaded the circuit up to 30 amps where it should be 5 amps and the actator is the weak link, now it is in at $90/hour till they find the prob or no warrenty on the actuator (fair enough) how many hours is unknown. Any one here have any ideas?
> ...


Sounds like you might need to start looking for a new shop. 4 actuators!?! And not untill the 4th one do they find an electrical problem? I would think after the first one went is when eyebrows sould have been raised...wow... Sounds like that there is a wiring issue, and well, does need further diag. There could be corrosion up in the wiring that is adding resistance to the motor and is requesting more amps. Depending on the severity of the corrosion, the wiring to a certain point can be repaired.


----------



## rooferdave (Jan 23, 2010)

mossman381;1014847 said:


> Sorry to hear about all your problems. You might have melted your wiring somewhere and now it is shorting out.


What does'nt kill you makes you stronger! I always use times like this to adjust my pricing and what, in fact people are paying for. Also Iearn more about my plows and truck and can apply lessons learned to my next experience. Also there is learning what a great community we have here on plowsite and in our industry.

I will keep you posted on developments

Dave


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

sorry to hear about that Dave, give me a call in the future if you are really stuck. My route is pretty short and if nothing goes wrong with my guys I can always try and give you a hand.


----------



## rooferdave (Jan 23, 2010)

thanks Jon, much appreciated


----------



## rooferdave (Jan 23, 2010)

after another $152 it wasa the actuator switch


----------



## turf&snow98 (Dec 13, 2009)

I had this problem with my old k2500, first it was the actuator ( encoder motor ), then it was the dash board pushbutton switch, then it was the control module..... I got rid of the truck and got an 02 k2500hd, it has a floor mounted 4x4 lever (yes they still exist)..... It works nice= I pull the lever, it goes in to 4x4 like it should..... I dont know why they ever went to that pushbutton system, like its so freaking hard to pull a lever 18" away from where your sitting, lol.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

That is called Laziness. Everyone seems to have a case of it lately.


----------



## rooferdave (Jan 23, 2010)

turf&snow98;1019797 said:


> I had this problem with my old k2500, first it was the actuator ( encoder motor ), then it was the dash board pushbutton switch, then it was the control module..... I got rid of the truck and got an 02 k2500hd, it has a floor mounted 4x4 lever (yes they still exist)..... It works nice= I pull the lever, it goes in to 4x4 like it should..... I dont know why they ever went to that pushbutton system, like its so freaking hard to pull a lever 18" away from where your sitting, lol.


my 03 in question has the floor shifter, I have never seen a pushbutton, had to change the seal in the t-case yesterday (leaking) will see how it goes now, due to the fact this truck has not made it through 1 event this year I need a 3rd plow truck ad am afrid to say I have crossed to the "dark side" yes I bought a ford


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

rooferdave;1020555 said:


> afrid to say I have crossed to the "dark side" yes I bought a ford


Truely sorry to hear that.... :crying:


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

Forgive him for he knew not what he did !!!!!!


----------



## rooferdave (Jan 23, 2010)

aaarrrrghhhhh! after changing the bushing on feb 27 t-case still leaked, so 2nd seal put in on about mar-7th, leaking again I just noticed, brought it back in today and now I need a new yoke I believe they say, as the bad bushing burred the shaft "sigh" another $300.00 parts.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

rooferdave;1028384 said:


> aaarrrrghhhhh! after changing the bushing on feb 27 t-case still leaked, so 2nd seal put in on about mar-7th, leaking again I just noticed, brought it back in today and now I need a new yoke I believe they say, as the bad bushing burred the shaft "sigh" another $300.00 parts.


As stated by someone before, you need a new mechanic. If the yoke was at all questionable it should have had any burrs removed with emory cloth before being reinstalled. And if the seal has worn a groove in it, they should have caught it the first time. Check around a little at a seal supplier with the part number of your stock seal. There may be an aftermarket piece that sits the seal lip a little further back on your yoke rather than having to replace it. They make them for axle shafts, they make them for harmonic balancers, I don't see why it couldn't exist for a tranny output shaft!


----------



## rooferdave (Jan 23, 2010)

do not know if it is related but now my "trailer mode" does not work, after 5 grand of work I am starting to get really pissed, and my truck pisses out tranny fluid, out of words now. wish I could [email protected]$k up a roof that bad and still charge the sucker (oops) client


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

rooferdave;1028801 said:


> do not know if it is related but now my "trailer mode" does not work, after 5 grand of work I am starting to get really pissed, and my truck pisses out tranny fluid, out of words now. wish I could [email protected]$k up a roof that bad and still charge the sucker (oops) client


pissing out tranny fluid is never good\:realmad:
mine had a bad gasket..cheap fix


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

rooferdave;1028801 said:


> do not know if it is related but now my "trailer mode" does not work, after 5 grand of work I am starting to get really pissed, and my truck pisses out tranny fluid, out of words now. wish I could [email protected]$k up a roof that bad and still charge the sucker (oops) client


You can! I see lots of guys do it all the time with slate roofs.

Like Derek said you need a new mechanic.

BTW I think I paid like $175 for my output shaft


----------



## rooferdave (Jan 23, 2010)

derekbroerse;1028392 said:


> As stated by someone before, you need a new mechanic. If the yoke was at all questionable it should have had any burrs removed with emory cloth before being reinstalled. And if the seal has worn a groove in it, they should have caught it the first time. Check around a little at a seal supplier with the part number of your stock seal. There may be an aftermarket piece that sits the seal lip a little further back on your yoke rather than having to replace it. They make them for axle shafts, they make them for harmonic balancers, I don't see why it couldn't exist for a tranny output shaft!


thanks for the tip! I am going to look into this as soon as I get back from niagra with the kids.


----------



## rooferdave (Jan 23, 2010)

BigLou80;1028843 said:


> You can! I see lots of guys do it all the time with slate roofs.
> 
> Like Derek said you need a new mechanic.
> 
> BTW I think I paid like $175 for my output shaft


Hey! I do slate roofs! You have a lot of slate where you are? Most people do not even know what a slate roof is.


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

rooferdave;1028918 said:


> Hey! I do slate roofs! You have a lot of slate where you are? Most people do not even know what a slate roof is.


Do you do them right ? 
We have a lot of slate where I live but less of it every day. I see prefectly good roofs with 100 years left in them thrown away because some "roofer" told them it was time to replace it or just didn't know how to fix it


----------



## rooferdave (Jan 23, 2010)

BigLou80;1028938 said:


> Do you do them right ?
> We have a lot of slate where I live but less of it every day. I see prefectly good roofs with 100 years left in them thrown away because some "roofer" told them it was time to replace it or just didn't know how to fix it


"cookie cutter" roofers, don't think.. sell em a new shingle roof and move on, very few have the (correct) tools or the knowledge to do it, the sad thing is most of the damage to old slate roofs is done by the unknowing roofers) they fix one or two slates and break 5 but they do not fall out till the frost/ ice pops the cracks, then the home owner calls the roofer back to fix it and it gets worse till they replace the roof. most slate roofs are in the worst condition where idiots can reach and the hard to reach area's are usually in the best shape. A good indication of a shingler who thinks he is a slater are the ones who are right handed using a left handed slate hammer! My local roofing supplier only sells left handed and do not know the diff, makes me laugh everytime I see it


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

rooferdave;1028960 said:


> "cookie cutter" roofers, don't think.. sell em a new shingle roof and move on, very few have the (correct) tools or the knowledge to do it, the sad thing is most of the damage to old slate roofs is done by the unknowing roofers) they fix one or two slates and break 5 but they do not fall out till the frost/ ice pops the cracks, then the home owner calls the roofer back to fix it and it gets worse till they replace the roof. most slate roofs are in the worst condition where idiots can reach and the hard to reach area's are usually in the best shape. A good indication of a shingler who thinks he is a slater are the ones who are right handed using a left handed slate hammer! My local roofing supplier only sells left handed and do not know the diff, makes me laugh everytime I see it


They probably don't even know what makes the hammer left handed. 
Lots about construction amazes me, here are two of them

1) when it comes to slate people are willing to pay to have a perfectly good roof slowly destroyed. Going from the lowest cost of ownership to the highest

2) contactors are so proud of losing money. They are actually proud to have underbid another company. CONGRATULATION you have won the race to the bottom. I just don't get how willing to lose margin some contractors are just to "get the job" No other industry does it to the extent of residential construction. I just don't get it


----------

